# Wanted... 'older' style rattan sticks



## Guro_Jeff (Oct 13, 2004)

I've checked all the sites that were on the 'sticky' for equipment. I'm trying to find really 'old-school' rattan sticks, the kind that had a Lot of nodes on them, say every 3-4 inches or so, those sticks were the hardest and best that i've ever used, but haven't had any luck finding any. Does anyone have any clues, suggestions or thoughts about this? I had heard a rumour that these types of rattan sticks were rare because they were closer to the root.

Thanks in advance!

Guro Jeff


----------



## GAB (Oct 13, 2004)

Hi, 

They grow slower and are tougher because of it, look in the areas that have less rain.

I think they will have to start a commercial forest for the good rattan, it is getting harder to find.

I will ask a supplier of rattan that I get mine from, he should know the best source. I will get to the root of it.

Regards, Gary


----------



## Guro_Jeff (Oct 13, 2004)

Thanks Gary!!

Anyone else?? Please help me out! LOL

I only have a few left within my own personal stock, and would like to replenish before they are used up.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## JamieD (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi There,

I can suggest a few suppliers where are you based ?.
Have you tried using a harder stick. I personally use hickory which lasts forever and smashes everything else to pieces. And unlike kamagon they don't shatter.

Thanks

J


----------



## kaliace (Oct 14, 2004)

Hello,



If you are looking for some unfinished rattan there is a place in New Jersey called the Bamboo and Rattan Works. It takes forever to get the sticks from them but they are pretty decent quality. 



Finding the rattan that you want is not easy. Many times when I order my bulk rattan it is really hit or miss. There is also the very rare rattan that has nodes every inch or so. I have only seen one, but it was a very nice piece of rattan. 



I hope this helps, 



Respectfully, 

Michael G Olive

www.rattanclub.com


----------



## John J (Oct 14, 2004)

Jeff,

Are you talking about the close node olisi? I too have heard that the closer the rattan is to the root, the more nodes there are. I have several pairs of close nodes in different diameters. However, I would not recommend them for training but simply to display. They tend to be very dry and quite often will split within a short time of having them. Maybe it's just bad luck. 

I would check with Canete International, Bandalan Eskrima or any other Doce Pares supplier. 

Good luck!

Guro John G. Jacobo
School for the Warrior Arts & Combatives (www.swacom.com)
BAKBAKAN International (www.bakbakan.com)


----------



## Guro_Jeff (Oct 14, 2004)

John J said:
			
		

> Jeff,
> 
> Are you talking about the close node olisi? I too have heard that the closer the rattan is to the root, the more nodes there are. I have several pairs of close nodes in different diameters. However, I would not recommend them for training but simply to display. They tend to be very dry and quite often will split within a short time of having them. Maybe it's just bad luck.
> 
> ...



Hey John!!
Yep, those are exactly what I meant! I agree with you, they can get pretty dry, but "knock on wood," <grin> thus far, mine have held up... I just know that eventually they'll go, sigh.

Thanks for your suggestions, John!!

All of you who have also replied, thanks!! I'm going to keep all your suggestions... please keep them coming!!

Guro Jeff


----------



## GAB (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi Jeff,
I e-mailed the person in L.A., then had to call him to get an answer, no,no well you can come down and look through our stock we might have some.

The thing is, I guess they are very had to find (like you already said). I was at a seminar and saw them last weekend, fella brought a big Golf bag in and had lots of stuff, drug out a pair and said they are like $75.00. 
Never uses them just likes the looks. 

Does not even swing them, says they are brittle and does not like the feel I guess? But he was still proud of them.

Pretty nice looking, there is a bamboo that looks like that but not rattan that I have seen on the web. I will look and keep in touch...

Good luck, Gary


----------

